# Fern in her Louisdog Good girl dress



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all, just wanted to share a few pics of Fern in her new Louisdog Dress. It's for spring, but had to test it out lol!! Love the ruffled bum!





































Lori


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

omg I love the ruffles..... so cute!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

How darling!!! Geez that is one cute outfit!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That is just the CUTEST!!! but of course Fern is the perfect model


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH I love that! The ruffles are so cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I couldn't resist after seeing those ruffles lol!!! Thank goodness she doesn't mind clothes  She's got another shipment coming soon 

Lori


----------



## txcajun (Dec 27, 2010)

So cute


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg , that is so cute on Fern, i love it!!! i cant wait to get my louisdog order from funnyfur.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Really cute! Just darling!!!:love1:


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

cute... i wonder how is she gonna go wee wee with the bottom thing? 




i was lucky enough to find dog clothes at a dollar store. I was hoping to get back to the dollar store today but having 28 inches of snow... .


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Way too cute I love the ruffles also!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It is gorgeous, so suits her...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

No problem, she went twice while wearing it. It's all open there, it has little straps that she steps into for the back legs to keep it down, but not in the way of her wee wee at all lol!



Sissy2010 said:


> cute... i wonder how is she gonna go wee wee with the bottom thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

That is so adorable. It would also look cute for lounging around the pool =).


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Soo cute! Love the ruffles!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Darling! She loooks lovely, love that dress!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys, their sizes are funny, but I think it's the fabrics that make a difference in size. This was the size xs which fits perfect, but in another outfit I had to return the xs and go with the small, I guess since it had binding around the body of the jumpsuit it just would give. Hopefully the small wil fit since it is soo dang cute. I'll share pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Love it! Sometimes I wish Chip was a girl so I could dress him it cute little dresses! He loves clothes, too! He gets all excited when he sees his sweaters and hoodies!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well... Chip is a cutie. At least there are some really cute boy things out there now. I love alot of the wooflink boy clothing.




Chimom4 said:


> Love it! Sometimes I wish Chip was a girl so I could dress him it cute little dresses! He loves clothes, too! He gets all excited when he sees his sweaters and hoodies!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww just lovely!!  Fern is def. one of my fave doggies on the board.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

very cute.I love seeing pics of your babies I liked to see the other two.


----------



## FeFiFoFum (Nov 12, 2010)

Cute little dress with the ruffles! I'm glad you explained the "bathroom thing" as I was wondering about that too!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

its beautiful x


----------

